# Post Your Core2Duo Temps Here!



## WeatherGeek

This thread is to help people (and me) see what people's temps are in their C2D's. I'll start off.
_______________________________________________________________
Brand New Build: E6600
Idle: 21-24°C
50% load-10 hours: 30-32°C
100% load: Not tried yet
Room Temp During Tests: 23-25°C


----------



## Wiens

Core 0 - 77F, Core 1 - 81F mild to moderate load with FSX.  Room temp is 67-70F.

Kevin


----------



## Schonza

E6300 running at 2.0GHZ
Idle: 29
Core 0 temp Idle:46
Core 1 temp Idle:45
50% load: 33
Core 0 temp 50%:49
Core 1 temp 50%:49
100% load: 38
Core 0 temp 100%:60
Core 1 temp 100%:61

All temps in degrees celceius


----------



## Master Mind

my E6600 runs too hot at the moment - 57*C, ive just purchased a new case and 9 fans lol, and plus im getting a Tuniq Tower 120 soon as, maybe something better...

Master Mind


----------



## Geoff

I dont have one any more, but when I had my E6300 overclocked from 1.86 to 3.13Ghz, It ran at about 55-58C idle, and around 60-65C under full, heavy load.


----------



## Master Mind

omega did you ever experience overheating and rebooting? when my cpu was overclocked to 3.3 on the stock cooler it rebooted during heavy loads (nero in particular) so i decreased it to 3.15 and it runs perfect but hot.. as soon as i get this new heatsink and fan and also the other 5 case fans to add to my 4 others it should allow me to do a serious overclocking job on my cpu lol. im hoping for 4ghz maybe higher...

Master Mind


----------



## WeatherGeek

Master Mind said:


> omega did you ever experience overheating and rebooting? when my cpu was overclocked to 3.3 on the stock cooler it rebooted during heavy loads (nero in particular) so i decreased it to 3.15 and it runs perfect but hot.. as soon as i get this new heatsink and fan and also the other 5 case fans to add to my 4 others it should allow me to do a serious overclocking job on my cpu lol. im hoping for 4ghz maybe higher...
> 
> Master Mind



I'm running the E6600 at 3.03 right now with the stock cooler and havent raised the voltage at all. How much, if at all, have you raised your voltages? What else have you changed besides FSB if any?
My Approximate New Temps with the OCing....

Core 0: Idle- 29C  Full- 42C
Core 1: Idle- 31C  Full- 45C


----------



## madtownidiot

Idle:
core 0: 39c
core 1: 39c
core 2: 38c
core 3: 38c

after 1/2 hr @ 100%:
core 0: 62c
core 1: 63c
core 2: 63c
core 3: 61c

Does that sound about right?


----------



## Geoff

Master Mind said:


> omega did you ever experience overheating and rebooting? when my cpu was overclocked to 3.3 on the stock cooler it rebooted during heavy loads (nero in particular) so i decreased it to 3.15 and it runs perfect but hot.. as soon as i get this new heatsink and fan and also the other 5 case fans to add to my 4 others it should allow me to do a serious overclocking job on my cpu lol. im hoping for 4ghz maybe higher...
> 
> Master Mind


Nope, never rebooted because of overheating.

And I was using Intel TAT to find my temps, both SpeedFan and the BIOS reported temps a bit under that.


----------



## ETSA

4 ghzs is unlikely but good luck.

my temps:

30-32 idle
36-38 gaming(3d)
40-42 full load (stress testing)


----------



## ADE

Ha! I beet you all! Mine runs at 0*C!!!!!!..............................when off....

at my OC speeds, 28*C idle and 35*C MAX load. Although, IF! I leave my computer on 24/7 folding temps will get higher. turn it off for 1 night and good as new.


----------



## WeatherGeek

*TAT Temps*

I decided to download that TAT program you're talking about. I did a test at 100% full load, and decided it would probably be best for me to get an aftermarket cooler and to not try to overclock anymore at least until then. Here were my results after only about a minute and a half at 100%


----------



## ADE

TAT is almost always 10*C more than what it really is.


----------



## ETSA

I rarely ever leave my computer off, I restart it and periodically leave it off for a few hours here and there but normally, 24/7.


----------



## WeatherGeek

ADE said:


> TAT is almost always 10*C more than what it really is.


Jeez will there ever really be a good thermal CPU tool?!
lol what do you all reccomend... I have speedfan and everest, but everest isnt working with this CPU sensor
After a 1 1/2 minutes, speedfan was as hot and even hotter than the TAT temps..
Core 0: 60C
Core 1: 63C


----------



## ADE

PC Wizard 2006. ETSA, do you have your computer folding almost all day and always all night?


----------



## Jet

madtownidiot said:


> Idle:
> core 0: 39c
> core 1: 39c
> core 2: 38c
> core 3: 38c
> 
> after 1/2 hr @ 100%:
> core 0: 62c
> core 1: 63c
> core 2: 63c
> core 3: 61c
> 
> Does that sound about right?



For a QX6800, yes.


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> TAT is almost always 10*C more than what it really is.



No, Intel TAT is the correct temp, not the BIOS, or any other windows program.

ADE, no what your talking about before you post.


----------



## dynoman

e6600@2.4ghz with stock heatsink

idle 39C
load 55C

artic cooling freezer 7 pro coming in soon hope to get better temp results.


----------



## ADE

[-0MEGA-];638345 said:
			
		

> No, Intel TAT is the correct temp, not the BIOS, or any other windows program.
> 
> ADE, no what your talking about before you post.



Excuse me? Don't go talking like I don't know, go even ask Rambo! Get your facts before *you* talk.


----------



## ADE




----------



## Jet

It all depends what you base it off of. According to OMEGA, everything is ~10C lower than it should be. I thought that this quote was interesting from another site



> you must know that core temp and TAT take temperature from the core so its not the same as in the past where we always use the temp on mobo/IHS as the standard so if 60deg on mobo is acceptable then 75deg on core temp should be pretty fine.


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> Excuse me? Don't go talking like I don't know, go even ask Rambo! Get your facts before *you* talk.



Intel TAT is the most accurate program, much more so then the BIOS.

Intel TAT uses the onboard temperature diode on each core to find the temps, the BIOS and programs such as speedfan only read the CPU temperature diode on the motherboard directly below the CPU.

So to say again, Intel TAT gets it's info from the temperature diodes located on each core.  The BIOS and other windows-based apps read the temperature diode which is located on the motherboard, so it's not the actual temp.  It also shows you why Intel TAT shows different temps for both cores.


----------



## ADE

But judging be the scale we all know, TAT is wrong. We can concur that 60*C is a bad temp to be at (talking Core 2 duos). It even says in the manual and BIOS. If something tells me its above 10*C than anything else, I can say that TAT must have something wrong. with TAT then 70*C is bad. But no one else goes by the way TAT reads. It confuses others so IMO its not the best one to chose.


----------



## WeatherGeek

I tried to OC to 3.2GHz (still no voltage changes) but the system restarted on its own after about 30 secs at 100& usage. I went down to 3.15GHz... set the TAT to full load -the CPU usage at 100%-for 10 minutes, everything seemed stable
Max Temps
Core 0- *Briefly* 63C, mainly 62C
Core 1- 60C

Not too bad... these temps WERE measured in TAT. Right on the threshold of safe if TAT is accurate, pretty much safe is it isn't.


----------



## ADE

apparently if you go by TAT, 75*C is MAX, if you go by what everyone else in the world goes by, then 60*C is MAX.


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> But judging be the scale we all know, TAT is wrong. We can concur that 60*C is a bad temp to be at (talking Core 2 duos). It even says in the manual and BIOS. If something tells me its above 10*C than anything else, I can say that TAT must have something wrong. with TAT then 70*C is bad. But no one else goes by the way TAT reads. It confuses others so IMO its not the best one to chose.



TAT is not wrong, it is designed for the Core 2 Duo's by Intel.  The BIOS is whats wrong.  I mean, come on, you dont really think your CPU is running at 36C when overclocked do you?  Core 2 Duo's can get up to 65-70C and run perfectly fine.


----------



## cuffless

it used to idle round 18-22 but since i installed vista its more like 20-25


----------



## Fiberop

My temps are 10 degrees higher with Intel Tat than either the bios or any other program. I'm not saying it's wrong just that it's quite a difference. 

I was also wondering why cpu 1 is greyed out? I can't do anything with it but the temp on there does change. I'm just wondering if Windows is having a problem with the second core as far as recognizing it? In the device Manager it is showing 2 processors but something is up.

Any clues?


----------



## Jet

ADE;638417 If something tells me its above 10*C than anything else said:
			
		

> Not wrong, just different. Calm down . It isn't the end of the world. TAT is just a different way of looking at things, and it is good. Confusion leads to finding out new information and therefore learning.


----------



## ADE

Its different and misleading. The thing is, you HAVE to lean in order to use it correctly. Those who don't see what it does, get tricked. Its like temperatures. everything else is like Celcius. More people use it in the world. TAT is like some poor confused Chinese man who came to America using Fahrenheit for the first time. If you use it you have to learn and get no real benefit. Instead of what everyone knows how to use and is simpler and everyone is familiar with.


----------



## Geoff

More like Intel TAT is the first real program that actually tells you the accurate temps, vs the BIOS and programs like Everest and Speedfan that only tell you the temp of one core, and that arent always accurate.  

For instance, the BIOS on one of my previous rigs said my Pentium D was running at 19C when overclocked to 4Ghz.


----------



## Schonza

Fiberop said:


> View attachment 1864
> 
> 
> 
> My temps are 10 degrees higher with Intel Tat than either the bios or any other program. I'm not saying it's wrong just that it's quite a difference.
> 
> I was also wondering why cpu 1 is greyed out? I can't do anything with it but the temp on there does change. I'm just wondering if Windows is having a problem with the second core as far as recognizing it? In the device Manager it is showing 2 processors but something is up.
> 
> Any clues?



What processor have you got? Some processors have a virtual second processor or a co-processor, so in actual fact it's not a true dual core, therefore TAT will not recgonise it as dual core.


----------



## ADE

You have a set knowledge that for a core 2 duo E6300 60*C should be tops. Programs besides TAT tell you this by that knowledge weather you are above or below. TAT can do the same thing, in a different, less used knowledge. Although you can learn both, thing is, more people know by programs unlike TAT to know when to stop OC'ing. TAT is a different way of seeing things, not many people like the way it see to what they have learned.


----------



## Fiberop

schoning16 said:


> What processor have you got? Some processors have a virtual second processor or a co-processor, so in actual fact it's not a true dual core, therefore TAT will not recgonise it as dual core.





C2D 6400, it's a dual core or Intel is lying to me .


----------



## WeatherGeek

Fiberop said:


> C2D 6400, it's a dual core or Intel is lying to me .



lol thats a dual core ya. Not sure why TAT is doing that. TAT is showing mine as being a Pentium M, I really am using a C2D E6600 weird.


----------



## Kornowski

Idle: 22c
Load: 32c

Not bad I think


----------



## belfong

Mine idles at 40C but I'm changing cpu cooler soon.


----------



## salman

my e6300 idle: 40c  load: 45c


----------



## Kornowski

My results are wrong, I was using Speedfan 

When using Intel's TAT:

Idle
Core 1: 38c  
Core 2: 37c

Don't know about load...

Are they bad temps?


----------



## PabloTeK

Mine idles around 23-25 centigrade.


----------



## dynoman

e6600
Stock Cooling
Idle:39C
Core0: 37C
Core1:36C

Load:45C
Core0:55C
Core1:55C

With Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Idle:35C
Core0:28C
Core1:29C

Load:41C
Core0:45C
Core1:44C

Room Temp 40-55C

All using Speedfan


----------



## Kornowski

> All using Speedfan



Try using Intel's TAT, I found that SpeedFan was 10c out.


----------



## ETSA

The most accurate would be the BIOS temps.


----------



## Bl00dFox

ETSA said:


> The most accurate would be the BIOS temps.



Almost useless - since the computer is under zero load


----------



## NJNETSFAN

MY e6420 I'm using in my HP(see sig for specs) runs around 27c at idle.


----------



## dynoman

e6600 oc@3.3ghz
Idle
Core0:34C
Core1:33C

Gaming:
Core0:45C
Core1:44C

100% TaT
Core:60C
Core1:60C

all using intel tat

I also changed my vcore voltage from stock:1.325 to 1.45? is that good voltage or too high. I ran two prime95 test for 7 hrs and no errors


----------



## Geoff

ETSA said:


> The most accurate would be the BIOS temps.


Nope, Intel TAT is more accurate.


----------



## Master Mind

as soon as i received my new heatsink i saw the temp readings at stock speed and it was idle on 15*C.
now at 3.7ghz idle is around 40*C.

Master Mind


----------



## Bl00dFox

Core2 E6600: Intel TAT

Idle: 35C
Full Load: 64C

are these temps OK? I just recently installed a new HSF, so it should take a while for the new paste to harden right?..


...Right?


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80

core 2 due e6320 8.0ghz   250c   jk


----------



## Kornowski

Is 36c idle a bad temp?


----------



## Kornowski

Anybody?


----------



## Geoff

36C is a fine idle temp, especially if thats the idle temp when it's overclocked.  But even if it's not, it's fine.

What you really need to watch is the load temp.


----------



## Kornowski

> 36C is a fine idle temp, especially if thats the idle temp when it's overclocked. But even if it's not, it's fine.
> 
> What you really need to watch is the load temp.



It isn't OC'ed. It load is about 52c, which I think is Ok...
Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

52C load is a bit high, but it's nothing to really worry about.  Do you have the Freezer 7 Pro cooler?


----------



## Kornowski

No, I don't; I was thinking of getting it though, Don't know if I need it though...


----------



## Kornowski

Well, temps are now 33c idle with the new 80mm fan on the front


----------



## WeatherGeek

Hey guys. Here's an update. I'm currently at a stable (ran fine at the Small FFT test in orthos for about 8 hours) 3.16GHz on my E6600. Seems like right now the only thing keeping me back is heat. CURRENTLY Using the stock cooler and getting temps of...

Idle: 33C
50% Load: 41C
100% Load(8 hrs): Max 65C

BUT... the good news is my Tuniq Tower 120 LED is comming and should be here Wednesday. Im also getting a lapping kit with it and will lap it. I'll post what my results are once it's installed


----------



## Hanamichi

Mine idle temp is 40*C of my E6300,while gaming 42*-43*C and while ripping a DVD 48*C(CPU usage 80-90%).Is this what you call load?Remember my room temp is quite hot and my case has only one exhaust fan at the back.But while ripping when I opened the case and put the case under ceilling fan it drop down to 42-43*C.Is this good temp?


----------



## WeatherGeek

WeatherGeek said:


> Hey guys. Here's an update. I'm currently at a stable (ran fine at the Small FFT test in orthos for about 8 hours) 3.16GHz on my E6600. Seems like right now the only thing keeping me back is heat. CURRENTLY Using the stock cooler and getting temps of...
> 
> Idle: 33C
> 50% Load: 41C
> 100% Load(8 hrs): Max 65C
> 
> BUT... the good news is my Tuniq Tower 120 LED is comming and should be here Wednesday. Im also getting a lapping kit with it and will lap it. I'll post what my results are once it's installed



JUST finished installing my Tuniq Tower 120. New temps INSTANTLY (thermal compound not set at all yet really)

Idle (BIOS): 26C
100% Load: Max 50C


----------



## curtains

WOW I just had a look into this and ur guys temptures are pretty hot, I guess I'm lucky with the CPU i got then, mine runes cool as,

E6400 2.13 stock OC to 3.2ghz(standard voltage stable 400mhz FSB)

Idle - 21*C - 26*C(depending if I have the heater on or not and fan RPM rate(speed controler))

Load - 100% 35*C- 45*C(also depending on room tempture and fan RPM rate)


----------



## bldgengineer

e6600 2.4ghz stock OC to 3.5ghz @ 1.55 vcore
0% load @ 36C
50% load @ 45C
100% load @53-55C

temps recorded during a 12 hour Sandra burn session


----------



## nepts2

E6400 2.13ghz
Idle: 21C
Full: 53C

With Zalman CPNS 8000 for Low profile PC


----------



## WeatherGeek

Here's an update now that thermal compound seems to have set...
Idle:
Core 0:28C
Core 1:29C

100% Load Orthos
Core 0: 53C
Core 1: 54C


This is at 3.375GHz


----------



## Kornowski

Got the new cooler, I get;

Idle: 
Core 0: 32c
Core 1: 33c

Load:
Core 0: 46c
Core 1: 47c


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Up to what temperature are the Core 2 Duo's safe to run at?


----------



## PabloTeK

About 60-70 centigrade is the top for a Core 2 Duo, too much more and it'll die.


----------



## Jughead

This is with a cooler master heatsink and fan dont know what model it is cause I got it at a computer shop for $10.

Core 2 Duo E6420 overclocked to 2.6 GHz

Idle temp:35C
Load temp:High 40's most of the time never seen it get above 50 C with this heatsink and fan.


----------



## Geoff

Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 3.2Ghz

Idle Temp: 36-40C
Load Temp: 58-65C


----------



## Hanamichi

C2D E6300 @ 1.86

At bios its idle temp is 43*C,but with PC wizard,hmonitor and easy tunes 5 its idle temp is 37*C.Which one is correct?


----------



## Jughead

Hanamichi said:


> C2D E6300 @ 1.86
> 
> At bios its idle temp is 43*C,but with PC wizard,hmonitor and easy tunes 5 its idle temp is 37*C.Which one is correct?



I would have to say the bios is correct.  What cpu cooler are you using that seems high for idle temps.


----------



## Hanamichi

> I would have to say the bios is correct. What cpu cooler are you using that seems high for idle temps.



Me and my fren installed this thing at home so I don't think we have put anything on it and using the same fan and heat sink which comes bundle.At that time I didn't knew about it but now I am regreting it.


----------



## oscaryu1

E4300 1.8GHz @ 2.4GHz @ 37C Stock cooler


----------



## Kornowski

Idle: 32c

Load: 50c


----------

